# Canzoni d'amore



## miord (12 Aprile 2010)

Quale è la vostra canzone che vi ricorda AMORE?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2010)

Eheeeeeeee tante.
Delle più recenti amo una felice e una disperata:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fecER2QKCuc



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOZhTxNiCyk


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2010)

*per l'amore è questo..*

e non è mai stato altro...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2mSULqbYg&feature=related


----------



## miord (12 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwFvGPGS8jg&feature=related:sposi:


----------



## Anna A (12 Aprile 2010)

*dire straits*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGRtHd7UdYA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLEvo_f5bUg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HUjx8qxrqE&feature=related


----------



## miord (12 Aprile 2010)

hai un anno più di me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk3lNog3bjk&feature=related



Lei è morta di overdose ....era bellissima!


----------



## pink (13 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZrYpaxYOnY


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elRcfmXU5og


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1ygFXUe6k4


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6pkW23vpKM


----------



## miord (13 Aprile 2010)

Mamma mia ...........vado in depressione!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vgwk8tUT5k


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

L'emozione non ha voce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m910WHhCTpI


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

Questa poi, l'adoro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSea1YPxK1c


----------



## miord (13 Aprile 2010)

Ranatan........vuoi vedermi con una siringa nel braccio?????


:sbatti:


----------



## ignavius (13 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y58hb5jBNpU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvBT9sqXnew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhgINuhcVN8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHWdQneM7Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M--545qxwuc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcG47CpsU6c

tanto per gradire


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

miord ha detto:


> Ranatan........vuoi vedermi con una siringa nel braccio?????


 
Vuoi?


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT26hnP62aU&feature=related


----------



## ignavius (13 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw


----------



## crimilde (1 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2xs8NauMNk
io questa l'adoro per tutto metrica, musica, video, voce, scenario, abbigliamento


----------



## xfactor (1 Aprile 2011)

Il mio vecchio nikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

Un anno fà!


anche questa mi ricorda bei momentihttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2DZNiY4Gz4&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Il mio vecchio nikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e più indietro c'è lui il fidatissimo ignavius...pluridecorato caduto nella guerra contro le carampane...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ma per restare in tema...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjCk8kRFhC4


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e più indietro c'è lui il fidatissimo ignavius...pluridecorato caduto nella guerra contro le carampane...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ma per restare in tema...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjCk8kRFhC4


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

*Va beh Capossela*

non può mancare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJpPFBv5DEg


----------



## elena (1 Aprile 2011)

*questo venditti*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K04FQ2P70_I&feature=related


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYqzTlMpyRo


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuFHsIBMcsg


----------



## elena (1 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMzhFyg_ROo


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tt01qejxl4&feature=relmfu


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCklH9gQAAg


----------



## elena (1 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBMBqAsaHPw


----------



## elena (2 Aprile 2011)

*buongiorno a tutti*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbxcl1SF07E&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbxcl1SF07E&NR=1&feature=fvwp


a te Elena...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVakehIXl_0


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HasqjdI_oE


Di questa canzone quello che più viene messo in risalto è il coro , e la batteria !:dj:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HasqjdI_oE
> 
> 
> Di questa canzone quello che più viene messo in risalto è il coro , e la batteria !:dj:


 della serie tagliamoci le vene tutti insieme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> della serie tagliamoci le vene tutti insieme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Cazzo capisci tu di musica , chiedi al Conte.......ti confermerà il mio scritto!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25fBuUl-GTM


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY


beccate questa!!!!!!!!


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY
> 
> 
> beccate questa!!!!!!!!



................. manca solo che mi mangio il panettone ! Ma vai a cagare!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57TmdzYTcs

e non te sta mai bene niene ............echepallleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nljz6wLjHj0&feature=related



Giovine inchinati ed ascolta!


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57TmdzYTcs
> 
> e non te sta mai bene niene ............echepallleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




ma che è???? L'hanno castrato?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ma che è???? L'hanno castrato?


 imbecille!


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nljz6wLjHj0&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Giovine inchinati ed ascolta!


 ma manco mi nonno se sente sta musica! ma io non ero manco nata! ma chi è?


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> imbecille!



Femmina senza palle!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Finocchia!


 :bleble:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Femmina senza palle!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 se c'avessi le palle non sarei femmina! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAVxAQq5f9k



Facciamo pace?


----------



## elena (2 Aprile 2011)

*fate pace*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFSJWQM7Bqk


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAVxAQq5f9k
> 
> 
> 
> Facciamo pace?


 co sta canzone come faccio a dirti di no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ihtEg_hWIM


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks_qOI0lzho


----------



## Hirohito (2 Aprile 2011)

miord ha detto:


> Quale è la vostra canzone che vi ricorda AMORE?


A me questa qua

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNV3xnglYik&feature=related


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A me questa qua
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNV3xnglYik&feature=related


Oh My God!! La adoro!! ma la versione di Beck non ti piace?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kj8RXYyy4o


----------



## elena (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ii8m1jgn_M


----------



## Hirohito (2 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Oh My God!! La adoro!! ma la versione di Beck non ti piace?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kj8RXYyy4o


Bella anche questa ma che vuoi, io ho nostlgìa dell'originale per ovvi motivi. avevo 17 anni


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8xMCtDOiP8&feature=related



mo scappo ! 

buona serata a tutti!


----------



## Hirohito (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8xMCtDOiP8&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siiiiiiiii, pure questa era dei tempi miei e della prima fidanzata !


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8xMCtDOiP8&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bellissima questa!


----------



## Irene (2 Aprile 2011)

Simy.. senti questa..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Simy.. senti questa..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac


 questa non la conosco....bella però!


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> questa non la conosco....bella però!




vai a giocare con il tuo cane obeso sulla ferrovia, visto che non conosci questa ....... divertiti!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQfjIw3mivc


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> vai a giocare con il tuo cane obeso sulla ferrovia, visto che non conosci questa ....... divertiti!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQfjIw3mivc


 questa la conosco! antipatico!  ma si può sapere che t'ho fatto?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Aprile 2011)

Una festa, sabato pomeriggio, lei ed io stretti stretti, e quella rompicocomeri della mamma che venne a riprenderla alle sette.....:incazzato::incazzato:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAsrgWY3aj0&feature=related


----------



## lorelai (3 Aprile 2011)

Nell'ultimo anno, la mia canzone di bisogno d'amore è stata questa.
Che parla di persone che ingoiano parole mentre fanno pompini.
E di un desiderio disperato di avere altro, di costruire qualcosa.
Mi strazia il cuore ogni volta che la ascolto, perché io, io, io non ne posso più di gente che vuole solo portarmi a letto e chiacchierare.
Ho bisogno di amore, io.
Ora.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwBg_wrbJhE&list=QL&feature=BF

All these people drinking lover's spit
They sit around and clean their face with it
And they listen to teeth to learn how to quit
Tied to a night they never met

You know it's time
That we grow old and do some shit
I like it all that way

All these people drinking lover's spit
Swallowing words while giving head
They listen to teeth to learn how to quit
Better take some hand and get used to it

You know it's time
That we grow old and do some shit
I like it all that way


----------



## lorelai (3 Aprile 2011)

Questa la canzone dell'innamoramento:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFhuR0WvDx8

Mi piacciono le ragazze con le doppie punte, le macchine senza le multe
Mi piacciono quei lavori in cui si suda tanto, mi piace anche la pausa pranzo
Mi piacciono le risate e le stelle filanti, i piedi nudi in mezzo ai campi
Ma su tutto e su tutti, su tutto e su tutti a me piace lei, lei piace a me
e vorrei che mi vedesse, che la pensasse esattamente come me
Se le piace cucinare, mi farò cucina
Sarò sole se le piace la mattina
Se le piace il suo palazzo le starò vicino, sarò uva se le piace il vino
Se le piace camminare quando piove tanto sarò l'ombrello di qualcun altro
Se le piace volare..
Su tutto e su tutti a me piace lei, lei piace a me
e vorrei che mi vedesse, che la pensasse esattamente come me
A me piace lei e lei piace a me
A me piace lei e lei piace a me e vorrei che mi vedesse, che la pensasse esattamente come me
A me piace lei e lei piace a me e vorrei che mi sentisse, che la pensasse esattamente come me
Mi piacciono le canzoni coi finali tristi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Nell'ultimo anno, la mia canzone di bisogno d'amore è stata questa.
> Che parla di persone che ingoiano parole mentre fanno pompini.
> E di un desiderio disperato di avere altro, di costruire qualcosa.
> Mi strazia il cuore ogni volta che la ascolto, perché io, io, io non ne posso più di gente che vuole solo portarmi a letto e chiacchierare.
> ...



Dai su...come insegna Junger spesso nei scantinati dei musei rinveniamo autentici capolavori...là dove non può essere è l'amore


----------



## xfactor (3 Aprile 2011)

Queste due le acoltavo a militare ...........quanti ricordi e quante canne!:sonar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpbuqh12oj4


ma questa è il massimo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFKPdWw1Gc&feature=related


----------



## elena (4 Aprile 2011)

*ehm...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LSqna30dQI


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5-RivxOSnI

Ha scritto il testo di getto pensando al padre morto di poco. Ne è uscita una poesia d'amore. Non so se sia la più bella, ma una delle più belle canzoni d'amore in assoluto della musica italiana.

Buscopann


----------



## elena (5 Aprile 2011)

*giudizi universali*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHJqOp8dzsg


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHJqOp8dzsg


Adoro Bersani mi rilassa, ma la mia preferita è questa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQv4CYkjwA8&feature=related


----------



## elena (5 Aprile 2011)

Io adoro questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SiEH9cN6KQ


----------



## xfactor (7 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqqKKa9AJK4&feature=fvwrel:up:


----------



## xfactor (8 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663lVfxERRQ



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_SOVAjIjQk&feature=related


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663lVfxERRQ


 bellissima questa! :up:


----------



## xfactor (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bellissima questa! :up:


Se ti capita vai a vedere un concerto dei Nomadi, e porta una bottiglia di vini e lasciala sul palco con un tuo messaggio ! Loro lo leggeranno , io di solito lascio dei quaderni e colori vari .......poi io sono un nomade!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n8atHvi6Ok&feature=related


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Se ti capita vai a vedere un concerto dei Nomadi, e porta una bottiglia di vini e lasciala sul palco con un tuo messaggio ! Loro lo leggeranno , io di solito lascio dei quaderni e colori vari .......poi io sono un nomade!


 ci sono stata al concerto dei nomadi! ma la cosa della bottiglia non l'ho mai fatta!


----------



## xfactor (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono stata al concerto dei nomadi! ma la cosa della bottiglia non l'ho mai fatta!


 
......te la sei traccanata tu?:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ......te la sei traccanata tu?:incazzato:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:embè anche se fosse????????????????? vedi come canto dopo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663lVfxERRQ
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_SOVAjIjQk&feature=related


Ce l'ho alto
Ce l'ho blu
al raduno 
manchi tuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## xfactor (8 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5LAMxM4OV0


questa è tutta per te , ora scusami ma scappo in bagno:gabinetto:

ma come fai ad essere una fans della Pusini ?!


----------



## xfactor (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ce l'ho alto
> Ce l'ho blu
> al raduno
> manchi tuuuuuuuuuuuuu


 
Caro conte ti pregherei di controllare la pulzella ..........è arrivata la primavera!:lipstick:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5LAMxM4OV0
> 
> 
> questa è tutta per te , ora scusami ma scappo in bagno:gabinetto:
> ...


 ma dici a me per caso????? no perchè se è cosi.....sappi che non mi piace sta roba!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Caro conte ti pregherei di controllare la pulzella ..........è arrivata la primavera!:lipstick:


E ha gli ormoni a mille...
Ma caro amico mio...sono io che ha paura di lei eh?
Ohi...ormai sono spompo eh?
Comunque si le farò da zietto...se vedo troppi mosconi in giro...la metto in riga...


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ha gli ormoni a mille...
> Ma caro amico mio...sono io che ha paura di lei eh?
> Ohi...ormai sono spompo eh?
> Comunque si le farò da zietto...se vedo troppi mosconi in giro...la metto in riga...


 guardate che mi so controllare da sola :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2011)

Oggi va così....ok....ok...
C'è un cuore dentro il mio cazzo XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGDGJTBH1Wg&feature=related


----------



## isabel (15 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxL0M0aVNr4


----------



## xfactor (15 Maggio 2011)

la versione live rende molto di più ma ho trovato solo questa!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxVmqW0GVoo


Torneroooooooooooo, torneroooooooooooooooooooo!:gabinetto:

la vocalist che si intravede credo sia la comunista dela bela vegia Milan!:rotfl:


----------



## elena (15 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GywwGHGYHvE


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrOLHeO0M8g


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrOLHeO0M8g



AHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...Elena sei simpaticissima...AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## xfactor (20 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfSl0wNwSDs&feature=fvst


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR4bB_Dw4Qs&feature=player_embedded



> *
> Quanto sai fare l'uomo
> Se non ci sono io *


----------



## lemon (22 Maggio 2011)

le mie preferite
La prima 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nqymh2hMG8


----------



## lemon (22 Maggio 2011)

la seconda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po4WJfrmUrg


----------



## xfactor (22 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> le mie preferite
> La prima
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nqymh2hMG8




fanno cagare tutte e due !


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szua7uP6agY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgjVrBatu2I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8CDERzun4k&feature=related


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Adoro i Cure. :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR4bB_Dw4Qs&feature=player_embedded


 

Dopo di meeeeee....
amori stupidi,

povere amanti che hai...

improbabili ed inutili...


----------



## xfactor (29 Giugno 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqyeiMd4494&feature=related


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Jm1G_HNvM

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

*Eheheheeheh...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKnNXIDRzc&feature=related


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKnNXIDRzc&feature=related



Bella.... piace tanto anche a me


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

Jovanotti non mi fa impazzire, ma quando gli vengono ste cose..standing ovation :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbM72JEqfJ8&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Jovanotti non mi fa impazzire, ma quando gli vengono ste cose..standing ovation :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbM72JEqfJ8&feature=related
> ...


la frase che sento fortissimamente e vale sia per mio marito che per mia figlia ...amore a trecentosessantagradi insomma, è:
A te che sei 
Semplicemente sei 
*Sostanza *dei giorni miei .
questo è


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

Jovanotti è un cazzone


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Jm1G_HNvM
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue3SPjsXgdI


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Jovanotti è un cazzone


Però ogni tanto gli vengono bene le canzoni. Pensa al tuo compagno che un giorno ti chiama di là e ti dice..amore, ti ho scritto questa canzone..dimmi se ti piace. Se fossi stato al posto suo mi ci sarebbe voluto l'elettroshock per riprendermi dall'emozione :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftjEcrrf7r0


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però ogni tanto gli vengono bene le canzoni. Pensa al tuo compagno che un giorno ti chiama di là e ti dice..amore, ti ho scritto questa canzone..dimmi se ti piace. Se fossi stato al posto suo mi ci sarebbe voluto l'elettroshock per riprendermi dall'emozione :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftjEcrrf7r0


Ogni volta mi mette i brividi.

Credo di aver letto, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che la canzone parla di un gay  e del rapporto col proprio padre....


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :bleah::bleah::bleah:


Tipico caso di antipatia personale. Avrebbe potuto scrivere anche Bohemian Rapsody, ma avresti detto che faceva vomitare :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5K0aPGw9Rk&feature=fvst


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tim4VzHUUyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrDK0UoAkfY&feature=related

Il video di Romeo and Juliet non si può guardare comunque 

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk&feature=related


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2011)

_[FONT=helvetica, arial]Rosalita jump a little lighter 
Se–orita come sit by my fire 
I just want to be your love, ain't no lie 
Rosalita you're my stone desire [/FONT]_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYHGh6lmSbo


E' un periodo che non riesco a staccarmi da Springsteen.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _[FONT=helvetica, arial]Rosalita jump a little lighter
> Se–orita come sit by my fire
> I just want to be your love, ain't no lie
> Rosalita you're my stone desire [/FONT]_
> ...


sei ancora in lutto?


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

a me piaceva un casino il video di questa qui

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNGVXOtVwePgY68YejKxALnpdqGJtA&cad=rja

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> a me piaceva un casino il video di questa qui
> 
> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNGVXOtVwePgY68YejKxALnpdqGJtA&cad=rja
> 
> Buscopann


Mi vengono in mente Alvin e i Chipmunks che la cantano con la loro vocetta :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei ancora in lutto?



Sine. Ho messo sul lettore MP3 tutto lo Springsteen che avevo, e ancora non mi sono stufato, poi l'opzione Sciaffol (shuffle) è fichissima..la canzone che viene dopo è sempre una sorpresa.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi vengono in mente Alvin e i Chipmunks che la cantano con la loro vocetta :rotfl:


Ahaha. oddio. questa me la son persa. posta che così rimedio

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2011)

Alt. Fermi tutti. Il video più intripposo degli ultimi decenni è stato questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw8Hwz3Xumc


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahaha. oddio. questa me la son persa. posta che così rimedio
> 
> Buscopann


Non trovo il pezzo dal film, comunque qui c'è la canzone con spezzoni vari


L'ho visto una ventina di volte, i miei figli lo adorano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXErzfLNPBM


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2011)

E questo lo dedico a Nausicaa, che una volta parlò di questo video ma non si ricordava il titolo e l'autore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Xtvj_JVSM


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non trovo il pezzo dal film, comunque qui c'è la canzone con spezzoni vari
> 
> 
> L'ho visto una ventina di volte, i miei figli lo adorano
> ...


maremma che voci..se non altro sono intonati :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> maremma che voci..se non altro sono intonati :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


queste sono le fidanzate: le Chipettes, che cantano All the Single Ladies



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RP19fnff_c


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E questo lo dedico a Nausicaa, che una volta parlò di questo video ma non si ricordava il titolo e l'autore.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Xtvj_JVSM


forte :up:

Mi ricorda molto lo stile di un video dei Daft Punk. Non c'entra nulla con le canzoni d'amore ma lo metto lo stesso perché secondo me quei tizi son geniali nel loro genere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxaoHqApQbg

Buscopann


----------

